# Replacement engine 10ML60 with PowerFist 208cc



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm not particularly experienced mechanically, so forgive the dumb question.

I bought a cheap PowerFist 7hp 208cc engine from Princess Auto to replace the Tec on my 10ML60. From my rough measurements, all the bolt patterns and sizes look the same, it looked like a straight forward job. But when I went to mount the new engine, I realized that the riveted bolts on the tractor used to secure the engine aren't long enough. I don't really relish the idea of taking the tractor to bits and then trying to find someone to replace the rivets. I have no idea who would do this sort of thing anyway. And they would likely make a mess of the inside of the tractor too. Do I have any other options?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Can't you just drill out the rivits and use longerer bolts ?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Got a buddy that can weld? I just cut the existing studs off about 1/4 inch above the deck and welded “extensions” on. 
There may be pics on here somewhere.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I've heard others say that they give the old fastener a good wack with a hammer and knock them out. Only hearsay so don't beat them to death and then blame me when the tractor is all bent up. I believe the fasteners are what they call weld bolts. They pass some current thru them and it tack welds where the nubs make contact.
PROJECTION WELD BOLTS
I also remember hearing that one or two of the "now" holes can be difficult to reach with your new longer bolt because there are obstacles/other hardware in the way, but it can be done. I'll see if I can find the old post about doing this.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Not the one I remembered, but here is one.
Mechanical restoration of my 1973 Ariens snowblower.


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

I have done 3 of these engine swaps (Predator 212 cc) on Ariens 10000 series. I took a grinder with a cut off wheel and cut the old bolts off close to the deck, about a 1/8 inch above. I then took a punch and hammer and gave them a whack. Some popped right out, some took multiple hits, but all was OK. I then took a plastic milk jug, and cut 4 small squares that I drilled a 5/16" hole into to hold the longer bolts that I placed from the under side. Take your time, use a channel lock plier to get the 2 front bolts up through the deck and thread them all through the small plastic squares on the top of the deck. This will hold the bolts in place when you set the engine on. Use lock nuts on the bolts and just leave the plastic squares in place, and you are good to go.


----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks everyone, that gives me some options!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

doesn't that metal plate unbolt from the old engine? if so unbolt it from the old engine drop it on the new engine and bolt it to the machine.


----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> doesn't that metal plate unbolt from the old engine? if so unbolt it from the old engine drop it on the new engine and bolt it to the machine.


I'm not sure I follow. How would I attach the plate to the new motor so that the existing bolts would be long enough?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you would likely need to buy longer bolts to bolt the old mounting plate to the new engine but that would allow you to bolt the new engine to the old studs on the machine without tearing it all apart.


----------



## Robin Murray (Jan 3, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> you would likely need to buy longer bolts to bolt the old mounting plate to the new engine but that would allow you to bolt the new engine to the old studs on the machine without tearing it all apart.


The new engine's mounting bolts are all part of the engine housing. There is no plate on the new engine that can be replaced with the old engine's. So bolting on the old one to the new one would only increase the thickness and require even longer mounting bolts - I'm faced with the same problem anyway.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you need to transfer the old plate to the new engine or it could possibly effect the height of the crankshaft which will also effect the length of the belts. it should also make bolting the engine to the tractor a lot quicker


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

the new engine has the exact same bolt pattern as the plate, so adding it into the mix would create more problems than it would solve, including raising the crankshaft height the thickness of the plate.


crazzywolfie said:


> you need to transfer the old plate to the new engine or it could possibly effect the height of the crankshaft which will also effect the length of the belts. it should also make bolting the engine to the tractor a lot quicker


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Another Way is to cut the Studs off with an angle Grinder, and then Drill Holes and Tap them for a 5/16 bolt. Bolt on Engine. Done


----------

